# Riley's first trip to the ER



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

First let me say Riley is doing fine but he scarred the life out of me last night. About 3:30 this morning we woke up to Riley crying in pain, as soon as I jumped out of bed he jumped off the bed and came running to me crying. I carried him down the stairs and he threw up as soon as I put him down and then took him outside and he pooped and threw up again. When I tried to get him to come in he would just lay down in the wet grass so I went out and carried him back in. I tried to feel him all over to find out what was bothering him and got nothing so I sat and watched him for a few min. then all of a sudden he jumped up and started that shrieking cry again and running around in a circle, that was it for me off to the ER we went. 

The ER vet went all over him and found nothing except his anal glands were a little full so she suppressed them. After that we put him on the ground and watched him for awhile then as I was touching him on his right hind leg he started crying so we put him back on the table and really went over that leg. The vet was thinking that maybe something bit him at this point so we were trying to get through his thick coat looking for some type of bite mark and found nothing. She mentioned shaving his leg to get a better look but it was up to me, she could tell I was hesitant so told me I could leave him with her for awhile and she could watch him or I could just take him home and bring him back if he continues or gets worse. Of course I brought him home with me, I was so scared and worried I just wanted him with me. Once we got home he was acting fine so we brought him back up to bed, I did not sleep at all I just held him close to me and watched. We just got up an hr ago and he is acting fine like nothing ever happened he even took his post watching Monte eat after eating himself just incase he might leave a little something extra that he can clean up.

I have no idea what it was, could it have been his anal glands full? Riley has always been my rough n tough guy, nothing ever bothers him and this episode still has me worried. Does anyone have any thoughts of what it could have been?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh Leeann, so sorry you had such a scary night! I would have gone to the vet too, better safe than sorry.

I'm happy he's feeling better and hope you both get to nap today. :hug:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I can only imagine how scary that was for you! I am glad he seems better this morning and is back to himself.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

How scary for you! I'm glad Riley seems ok today. Keep us posted.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Leeann that's terrifying, especially when you have no idea what was bothering him. The fact that he threw up and pooped and cried in pain suggests maybe he was having terrible stomach pains. Could he have gotten into something unusual that he ate?

I hope whatever it was is past, never to scare you or pain him again. Sending prayers your way for an uneventful and quiet day. Get some rest.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:Leeann and Riley:hug:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Poor Riley, I am so glad to hear he is better this morning. Maybe he was having bad gas pains, if dogs can get them. Hopefully whatever it was that cause it, he has already gotten rid of it. :hug:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

This may sound stupid, but I'm gonna throw it out. Can dogs have muscle cramps? I get these and almost always they come in the middle of the night, a few times they were so bad the pain made me vomit! Mine come from a lack of potassium. Could it be dogs suffer from this????


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Paige said:


> Poor Riley, I am so glad to hear he is better this morning. Maybe he was having bad gas pains, if dogs can get them. Hopefully whatever it was that cause it, he has already gotten rid of it. :hug:


:grouphug: I hope the second time was that he was nervous the pain would come back?????? (hope it never does come back)
I pray he is OK now and you got some rest.:grouphug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I am still very emotional not having a real answer, he seems ok romped a little with Monte but then faded fast. I just line brushed his whole back end really good as he slept on the table which is not like him. I could not find anything that may resemble a bite. He is now passed out next to me, I think I will try and catch a nap with him.

Oh and all this happened after my neighbor whos DH just left her about a month ago came home late to find her house broken into so we sat up with her waiting for the police and her family to come take care of her. What a night.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, scary night all around you I guess. I hope that Riley is all better now.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow Leeann, what a scary night! I agree, it was probably something he ate that gave him stomach aches/cramps. The fact that he's so tired now could be due to the stress and dehydration from last night. Hope he'll stay fine!

micki2much, could it be that you lack Magnesium?


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Maryam, no it is potassium, have had tests. I take potassium pills. That pain is so bad when it hits that I would only pray that no one, let alone a little hav could go through that! So happy Riely is feeling better! - Michelle


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Geez, Leeann, how scary!!! Sounds like it could have been a bad stomach ache..did the Vet draw any blood or do a stool sample to see if Riley had any type of bacterial infection. I'd sure keep an eye on him..:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope Riley is doing better and it was just a fluke. My first thought was he injured his leg? But,it must be something with his tummy.....poor guy. I hope you both get some rest and you both feel better before the day ends.:hug:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh Leeann, poor Riley and poor you! I too hope it was only something simple. Scary about the break in.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

So sorry you had such an awful night.....could he have eaten something like a stick or a bone splintered, something a bit sharp that he can't pass?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leeann, I'm so glad that Riley seems better now. That must have been frightening - middle of the night makes it even worse. Poor baby!

My guess is also for something gastrointestinal- maybe he was passing something sharp or painful. Hopefully it won't happen again. :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh poor Riley!! And poor you Leeann, you must be exhausted. I would bet it was some kind of stomach cramps, but I would keep a close eye on him. Give him kisses from the 4 L's


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

First of all, Leeann, I am SO VERY happy to hear that Riley isn't in the ER anymore and that he's home with you. It is very scary when our dog is in pain and we don't know why. Seems like you did everything you could. Now, you really just have to wait and see if it happens again. It could be really bad gas which can seriously hurt, could be something he got into, or cramps..... who knows?

Thankfully, Riley isn't sickly, just tired. The vet didn't run blood samples, did she? It doesn't sound like it's necessary at this point, but would be something to consider if it happens again. 

Go rest, my friend! Give that puffball Riley a huge hug from the gang here!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, I'm so sorry that Riley didn't feel well! How scary for you to go through this... especially at that hour... things seem to get worse, I think. I hope he is truly fine now!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Leeann,
What a crappy night for you and Riley. I am sorry you had to go through that. I hope things are back to normal soon. I am glad he is getting better. It is so frustrating not knowing what is wrong with them.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Leeann., Wow, thats some scary stuff. Hopefully it was just one of those things, and he will never do it again! ER vets in the middle of thenight must be very exspensive! ughhh

Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Both me and Riley had a really good nap together this afternoon along with Monte. He has not cried out in pain any more, just acting lazy. I boiled up some chicken and rice figuring I would just feed him something light and bland today. 

Thanks everyone for the well wishes for my boy, hopefully he will be back to his normall crazy self tomorrow.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Leeann, thank you for putting that Riley is doing ok now at the top of your post. Poor Riley. I wish I had some answers for you. sounds like maybe he got into something he shouldn't and it was bothering his stomach. I don't think the bite thing would cause vomiting (at least not ticks) It is not a typical reaction. It is usually joint inflammation and lameness. 

But it is good that he is acting normal, albeit tired. Are you going to take him to your Vet tomorrow? Keep us posted.

Hugs to both of you and belly runs to Ry.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Leeann that is so scary! I am so glad he is home getting lots and lots of love from you.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

You both must be exhasted! I am so glad Riley is showing signs of recovery. Sounds like you did all you could and made the right decisions based on your gut feelings. It would have sucked to shave his poor leg and find that it wasn't necessary. 

Keep us posted! ((hugs)) from Jean and NW Riley


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Gee Leeann, what an awful night. I sure wish these Havs could talk. I hate it when they're hurting and can't say why. But I'm glad Riley seems better now. Its natural he's tired, as he was up most of the night. I hope the both of you get some rest tonight and he's back to his normal spunky self. Hugs to you both! :hug:


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

When my Bichon had crystals and stones he would be in great paint with stooling and vomiting. He would circle as well as cry in pain. The pain came in waves. Did the vet check his urine ph and do an u/s or x-ray of his bladder?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Gez Leeann, how scary. While you didn't get answers, I hope it was a one time odd thing and you don't have anything like that again. I would have sworn this summer the way Dora was screaming she tore her ACL. I was convinced she jumped off the deck but it ended up being the yellowjacket(s). It is so scary when they are screaming and you don't know what to do.

Hugs to everyone in your house with dealing with both events and I hope you have a peaceful few nights!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann, it has been a few hours since we spoke - 'you then said that Riley had a good play outside!! How is he doing now??


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

After some RLH outside he ate all his dinner then sat outside by the grill while daddy was cooking dinner and now he is shaking the crap out of one of his toys while Monte is trying to get it. Life seems back to normal real quick around here. Now if I could just get rid of this head ache I would be all set.

Laurie we will be thinking of you and Lily when you go to the vet, I have a really good feeling all is going to be ok. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I just had to check back. I am so glad Riley is better. Take two asperin for the headache and call me in the morning.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

geeeze louise, what a scary night! Glad things are better!
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm glad Riley is better. I'm wondering if it was just his anal glands causing the problem. My daughter had a little dog that woke her up crying one night and off to the ER...to express the glands. The vet told her that some dogs get stressed when something is wrong with their butt to the point of throwing up -- although hers didn't. It was $$$. Well, about every 6 months it would happen in the middle of the night and off she would go again to the ER to have them expressed. I told her to just go to her regular vet the next day...or learn to do it herself. She let me know she was not going to wait or do it...and her baby was not going to have a painful butt during the night. She is a great furbaby Mom!! Hopefully it want happen to Riley again.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad Riley is doing better.
Hope you have a good night and catch up on sleep.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Leeann so sorry to hear you had a tough night last night. Glad that Riley seems to be better. Glad to here everyone took a nap today, nothing like a nap to make you feel better. Take care. Izzy sends kisses to all.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Leeann,

So sorry you had a scary time and poor Riley doesn't feel well.

Sissy and I send our love! Hope today is a better day.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Leeann, how is Riley doing this morning? I hope you both had a good nights sleep.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good Morning Leeann - how is Riley this morning??


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Leeann,
What a scary night you guys had! I am so glad he seems back to himself!!

The other night I was getting ready to take Teddy to the ER, he had been throwing up and acting very lethargic. I was getting so worried. By the time I had gotten prepared and dressed, he was back to his old self, running around like a lunatic! I so wish they could tell us what is wrong!

Teddy and I send :hug:. I hope you and the boys have a good, uneventful, day today!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you girls. We had a very peaceful night, all 3 of us actually passed out on the couch a little after 7 after watching Brady and Dougan video’s then woke up around 9 and went right up to bed after potty. I woke up this morning to Riley staring at me as usual and as soon as I acknowledge him the kissing fest begins, I stayed in bed a little longer than usual enjoying loving on each other.

Me and DH both really think it had to be the anal glands, he acted so much better when I got home with him after the vet drained them. The last time the groomer was over she said Riley’s were a little full and asked if I wanted to learn how to drain them and I said no. I think I will have her come over and teach me just incase this happens again I can try and do it myself to see if it helps before running to the ER.

Diana I'm glad nothing was wrong with Teddy, must be something in the air so many of us with fur kid issues this weekend. I think we all could use a good drink after all this.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, glad to hear that things are back to normal this morning!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Good Morning Leeann..What a thread..just now caught up on your ER experience with Riley. It is comforting to know that all is back to "normal" and but stll not 100% sure of what happenend. My Happy has done the crying out in pain like someone is beating him up and will not let me comfort him. It only lasts about 30 seconds and he goes back to his normal routine..we just thnk it is GAS!! It is soooo scary that sound "they" make and you feel so helpless.. Have a good one and hope all stays well..Trish


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leeann, I just caugth up with the thread and what a scary time it was for you. I am glad that Riley is doing so well now and all of you had time to relax.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad to hear he is doing better today!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey Leeann!!! I am so glad all is well with Riley. Sorry I just read about it.Have not been on the computer much. I am glad that he is back to himself. Hugs to you all!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

such good news Leeann!!! I should probably learn how to do the AG with Jasper too. in fact we are due to go to the vet for some expression.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann, I'm sorry you had a rough weekend and I'm happy that Riley is back to normal. It is scary when they can't tell us what's wrong.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, what a night you had! Hoping all is still going well with Riley!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Glad all is well this morning.

Suzy


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Leeann, I just got this thread. I'm glad that Riley is okay and back to normal!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Glad Riley's feeling ok today.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> such good news Leeann!!! I should probably learn how to do the AG with Jasper too. in fact we are due to go to the vet for some expression.


Maybe we should all get a lesson at the next play date ound: I'm sure all the fur kids would love that.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I hope he and you are both feeling better and have gotten some rest. A night in the ER is NEVER fun not to mention stressful!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Maybe we should all get a lesson at the next play date ound: I'm sure all the fur kids would love that.


ummm that play date can be at your house!!!! PEEEEYEWWWW! ound:ound:ound:

Leeann, I am just curious if Riley has had AG issues before this incident? I ask because I know you are doing the medallions. And when I was feeding Jasper mostly medallions he needed his expressed about every 4 to 6 weeks. And since going back to mostly kibble it has been more than 2 months since the last time and no tell tale scooting (except after the groomer shaved his butt.ound just a thought.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy that is a very interesting thought. No Riley has not had any problems before the medallions, I already pulled Monte off of them because he seemed to get slugish on them and I really haven’t noticed any positive difference in Riley being on them either. Thankfully Ry is not a picky eater and still loves his Fromms so I think we will just go back to that and see what happens. Thanks Missy.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey Leeann..In the new grooming book From Nose to Tail I think there is a section about the Anal Glands. That might help ya a little bit. Gary has to express Ginger's sometimes. I think it is gross but whatever we need to do to make these little comfortable...well let me think about that. I hope you never have to go through that again.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann,
I am sorry to hear Riley wasn't well, but so thankful you started this post with he is doing ok. 

Do you think he could have ingested something?


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I can't believe I'm gone a few days and so much has happened!!! LeeAnn, I'm sorry to hear about yout ordeal, but glad Riley's feeling better today. Hope it was just a one time thing!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Just saw this thread. Glad Riley is feeling better.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone so so much. I have two crazed maniacs tonight, i think Monte missed his brother being non-stop and they are trying to make up for it. They also drunk a lot of water today so I am kind of curious who it was and a little concerend if it was Riley. Funny how we notice every little thing with these guys.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I didn't get a chance to post until now, but did read that Riley was doing just fine since that scare. So nice to hear!! 

"Crazed maniacs" sounds about normal to me! LOL


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad to hear Riley is feeling better. A vet recommended giving pumpkin to my Ruby when she was having problems with her anal glands. It worked for her for the glands (we lost her in July 2007 due to other illnesses). I would give her about a tablespoon twice a day, I used canned pumpkin.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OMG!!!! Soooooooooooooooooooo scary!! Leeann, you must have been going out of your mind with fear, I know I would have! I'm glad to hear RIley is doing better now.....phew! I can't imagine what it could have been, and to think now...after the fact, perhaps it was just gas or an upset and you could have ended up with a semi shaved doggie???? You did better than I would have keeping a level head. I'm so glad to know he's doing better now. Thanks for letting us know right up front!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm glad Riley is feeling better (just saw this thread today). What a horrible night, and I'm sure you wish you could have figured out the cause. That's frustrating!

Gina


----------

